
Diamond-based LED sends single photons flying - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/04/doped-diamond-sends-single-photons-flying.ars
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this is cool stuff. Room temperature quantum computing, very very cool.

But for me the migration from Silicon to Carbon. This is the trend to keep an
eye on. In the lab all of the things that we use silicon for we can use carbon
for, and carbon is better in every way, it switches faster, it dissipates heat
better, and it has lower resistance.

What I find amusing is that our machine-alien invaders might also consider
themselves a carbon based life form :-) (ok its a stretch)

